# Querprodukt Java



## Adlershof (11. Nov 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin neu im Informatik-Studium und habe keine Vorkenntnisse. Unsere erste Aufgabe bereitet mir große Schwierigkeiten, da ich mir erstmal die Grundlagen aneignen muss.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch hiermit weiterhelfen und ein paar hilfreiche Ansätze dazu vermitteln. Ich wäre euch für jeden Tipp oder jede Hilfestellung sehr dankbar.

Anbei die Aufgabe

Lieben Gruß


----------



## javampir (11. Nov 2015)

wo ist denn das problem? in der mathematik oder in der programmierung?
die einzelnen ziffern bekommst du recht elegant mit modulo-operationen, der rest ist dann nur noch einfachses rechnen.

javampir


----------

